# Hitch mount rack options



## diamondroad (May 14, 2007)

I searched for some prior info on this question but didn't see any. I'm buying a Tandem and would like to use my existing bike rack to carry it. It is a fairly new hitch mount Thule, 4 bike model so it has ample weight capacity. I figure by taking both wheels off, the frame will not extend past my mirrors, (I have a Saab convertible.) Is this safe to do? Are there adaptors for the Thule rack to provide "broader arms" to support the tandem frame, if that is necessary, (I've thought of a few designs that could do this)? Any interesting ideas out there about doing this? Thanks!


----------



## danl1 (Jul 23, 2005)

I use a Softride Dura rack for this. Despite having quite close arms, it's not a problem. The bike balances pretty well and is fairly centered with both arms just behind the captain's seatpost.

On a Honda Pilot, everything is just hidden behind the car. A smaller vehicle would have it sticking out just a bit further, but obviously that's more a psychological than a real problem - the bike doesn't get any longer. 

I've seen tandems on the back of subcompacts, on trunk racks, with both wheels on. In city rush hour traffic. No thanks, but it does put it in perspective.

Remember that you'll want a chain keeper to keep the chain from mucking up the chainstay with the wheel gone. I use a Pedros, but there are others.


----------



## diamondroad (May 14, 2007)

Thanks. Mel from Tandems East confirmed this, (btw, he's great.) I've hauled my Co-Motion around to variuos places now on the Thule rack with no issues at all. One fewer thing to duplicate for my tandem.


----------



## phil. (Aug 3, 2004)

I've hauled my tandem on a thule hitch rack even w/ the wheels if I'm not going too far, easiest way to carry them i think.


----------

